# looking for help



## Brett Weldon (Nov 20, 2003)

Iam a Utah pheasant hunter looking for a place to hunt next year . Can anyone help me out thank you


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Brett, Our pheasant range is best south of I-94 and west of Bismarck. The south central and more so the southwest part of ND is heavily commercialized so unless you wish to pay for a assembly line hunt..... Please don't use a guide, freelanceing will work very well. It is much easier to get permission if you are 1 or 2 rather than a crew. Later season is the best hunting, usually after Thanksgiving, but the weather can be tough, and you can expect snow then. NDGF has free PLOTS maps. You will want a good dog along. If the winter does not kill down the birds this year '04 should be fantastic, because it's good right now.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Excellent advice from mr monson, freelancing is the way to be. There are a few landowners around the sterling area that are more than happy to let a few guys work their land. Bring your dog, your shells and your "person to person" skills and you will be set.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Good advice guys! Don't over look the central part of the state.


----------

